# Burger talk!



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

cheeseburgers ready and waiting for Yuray and TSOW


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Thank you*

What?   nobody told me we were having cheeseburgers, can I get my with no onions lots of ketchup...pleassssee, oh pretty pleassssee... burgers are my favourite


----------



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Thank you*

Coming up Halo


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Thank you*

Hmmm, I can't wait :yahoo:

I love burgers :woohoo:


----------



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Thank you*

Sizzle, Sizzle , chop,chop ,  slice ,slice  ,  It's Ready  !


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Thank you*

YES! :yahoo:

Actually WP...you gave me a craving for cheeseburgers now so guess what my Dad is barbequeing for me.....burgers :clap:  What an awesome Daddy to cook for me...or maybe he doesn't want me near open flames   Yeah, that's probably it


----------



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Thank you*

All this virtual sizzeling chopping and slicing has made me feel really hungry , hmmm, a fried egg and smoked bacon sandwich , with mushrooms , and  branstone pickle , OMG .  see you later folks !


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Thank you*

All right folks...Can we make a pact to not discuss food anymore?  I'm a bit like pavlov's dogs....Not fair everyone.


----------



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Thank you*

Sorry , sorry ,  no food anymore !promise  ! Jazzey .

 Whaaaaaaa !


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Thank you*

:lol:  Thank you WP :flowers:


----------



## Retired (Apr 25, 2009)

That's a spooky looking burger, with two red eyes and sticking out its yellow tongue


----------



## suewatters1 (Apr 25, 2009)

Last Friday I had pork chops cooked on the BBQ.  Where I was staying in Toronto he wanted to use the BBQ so Porch Chops and we had baked potatoes. mmmmmm

Sue


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 25, 2009)

hey...hey?  what happened to no more food talk?   Sue...No more bbq talk - not fair.  My little countertop mini-oven doesn't render the same results...

(kidding  )


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 25, 2009)

TSOW said:


> That's a spooky looking burger, with two red eyes and sticking out its yellow tongue



Indeed. Rather like _The Burger That Ate Pittsburgh_, or Steve McQueen's early movie, _The Blob_ (basically Jello Pudding From Space).


----------



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

TSOW said:


> That's a spooky looking burger, with two red eyes and sticking out its yellow tongue



Dang it , you are right TSOW , I just had another look at it , it does look rather menancing !


----------



## Yuray (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the burger. It was very tasty. However, somehow the fries didn't make it. Have you seen them?

(PS. I could tell you put onions on, then scraped them off)


----------



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

Can't hide anything from you Yuray :blush:


----------



## Yuray (Apr 25, 2009)

:rtfm:


----------



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

Erhmm ,  I am so sorry but I don't know what rtfm means , I've been sidestepping that smiley .


----------



## NicNak (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry Yuray.  I intercepted the fries delivery :blush:

I couldn't resist them.  Please forgive me


----------



## Yuray (Apr 25, 2009)

"there but for the grace of frie, go I"


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 25, 2009)

:lol:  I like that.  I even like the literary style of 'frie'....I may have gone with 'frite fran?aise' though - just for the more 'erudite' effect.  :lol:


----------



## white page (Apr 25, 2009)

It is now 5. 30 am here and I cannot keep up with this high brow stuff anymore !


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 25, 2009)

Poor WP...I did notice that you were up a tad late today...We're just that kind of group WP


----------



## NicNak (Apr 25, 2009)

white page said:


> It is now 5. 30 am here and I cannot keep up with this high brow stuff anymore !



:yikes3:  5:30am!  

I only have minimal brain funtion at that hour. 

 You are doing much better than me White Page, you can at least string a sentance together and type :lol:


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2009)

What?  I come back and discover...no more food talk   What the heck is up with that? ?   But I have to say that I enjoyed my "real" bbq'd cheeseburgers tonight...Mmmmm my fav


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy crap....5:30 a.m. and you are still going....damn what a trooper :lol 

I knew that you had dedication to Psychlinks but wow, you have outdone yourself, WP


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes...Jazzey rules...Otherwise butt is expanding exponentially.   (disclaimer:  Jazzey rules are in very small print and often ignored, even by her!)


----------



## Yuray (Apr 25, 2009)

................just headin' out for food, anyone want anything?


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2009)

Jazzey rules :rofl: and again :rofl:  That is just too funny...Jazzey Rules, nice try how about :rtfm: :rules:


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2009)

Yuray said:


> ................just headin' out for food, anyone want anything?



Well....I could use some Ice-Tea and no it won't be Long Island....just regular is fine 

Thanks Y :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Yuray - I'll grab a poutine if you have it in your neck of the woods?  All that talk about food is making me hungry!


----------



## NicNak (Apr 25, 2009)

Yuray said:


> ................just headin' out for food, anyone want anything?



May I have a Lick's homeburger with cheese, well done, with extra Guk sauce, onions (yes I said onions, the swear word), and pickles.  

May I have Taters and Cream with everything on them and a cherry coke.

Thank Yvray, your alright :lol:


----------



## Yuray (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry Jazz, no poutine. There is a sign at the entrance to my village stating that. All we have is  'The Frie Shop', 'Fries Are Us', and 'No Fries For You'

Maybe WP has poutine fries, ya know, French an' all!

Yurfrie


----------



## Halo (Apr 25, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Thanks Yuray - I'll grab a poutine if you have it in your neck of the woods?  All that talk about food is making me hungry!



What the he..?  First you say no food talk...Jazzey Rules  and now you are asking for poutine because you are hungry...ahhh, I don't get it :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 25, 2009)

...I told you it was *small print*  :lol:


----------



## Yuray (Apr 25, 2009)

Nik Nak

Read my post to Jazz. Fries only. Taters and Cream have been outlawed, Guk sauce is a Class 4 narcotic, and your mention of onions now has you banned. Fries only. To have the ban lifted you must contribute 20 bucks to George Castanzas Human Fund!


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 25, 2009)

:lol:  Yuray...You have me thinking of the "soup guy"....  "No fries for you!"


----------



## NicNak (Apr 25, 2009)

:2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents:

There is the first installment, as that is all the forum will allow me to pay right now.

I will settle for fries  provided I can have malt vinegar on them with extra salt.

: )


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

Yuray, 

I am not going to be difficult like the rest of them and I just want fries with lots of ketchup...is that okay? 

And I have :adminpower: so if NicNak doesn't pay her debt, I can definitely ban her :rofl:


----------



## NicNak (Apr 26, 2009)

Halo said:


> And I have :adminpower: so if NicNak doesn't pay her debt, I can definitely ban her :rofl:



So our friendship is decided over French fries 

I thought I meant more than that to you Halo. 




I know you love me


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

Friendship...what friendship   We are talking french fries here....nothing comes between me and my food, especially not french fries :rofl:

Well okay...I will make the exception for your friendship over french fries...but just this once, but if we come back to cheeseburgers or poutine....you are out


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 26, 2009)

:rofl: Now we know Halo...Ok, ok....I guess I'll settle for the frites without the gravy and curds...

And Halo - I'll take this as you're putting us on notice...:lol:


----------



## Yuray (Apr 26, 2009)

OK. Enough!

Nik Nak...SALT?....No salt for you!   ......NEXT
Halo...KETCHUP?.......No Ketchup for you!....NEXT.
Jazz...ummmm.....well.....whatever...none for you either..NEXT

Doesn't anyone sleep around here?


----------



## NicNak (Apr 26, 2009)

Halo said:


> Well okay...I will make the exception for your friendship over french fries...but just this once, but if we come back to cheeseburgers or poutine....you are out



Aww, so nice of you to make an exception for me :lol:

I will always remember my place now.  I am before the French fries, but after the cheeseburgers or poutine.

Got it   :funny:


----------



## NicNak (Apr 26, 2009)

Yuray said:


> Doesn't anyone sleep around here?



Funny you ask that.  We do, as it happens most of the time we all go quiet at the same time.

I noticed that.  We get all happy and joke about then tire ourselves out and seem to be lost for words.

That is my observation anyway.

That observation will cost you $19.94 so our debt should now be settled


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 26, 2009)

Yuray said:


> OK. Enough!
> 
> Nik Nak...SALT?....No salt for you!   ......NEXT
> Halo...KETCHUP?.......No Ketchup for you!....NEXT.
> ...



?que... :lol:  I guess now I have to go to bed since I'm obviously not having a midnight snack.... 

:flowers:


----------



## Yuray (Apr 26, 2009)

Nik Nak
The cheques in the mail!

Jazz...have a nice watercress salad then off to bed. Brush your teeth and wash behind your ears!


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 26, 2009)

Nummy...I'll wait up for it Yuray.


----------



## Yuray (Apr 26, 2009)

Good observation Nik Nak about the 'highness' then the waning.

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

oops...Sorry Jazz about telling you to brush your teeth.....what I meant to say make sure you put them in the glass on your nightstand!:jiggy:


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh sure...try and *smooze* me now...too late!


----------



## Yuray (Apr 26, 2009)

You all have a great sense of humour, ( me included), and its nice just to be silly sometimes!


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 26, 2009)

You're infectious Yuray...


----------



## Yuray (Apr 26, 2009)

Its been a blast all! G'night


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Aww, so nice of you to make an exception for me
> 
> I will always remember my place now.  I am before the French fries, but after the cheeseburgers or poutine.



Exactly...finally someone who understands :2thumbs:   

I do have my priorities set correctly....right? 



Jazzey said:


> You're infectious Yuray.



Infectious like a rash that has been spreading and spreading and has this awful itch to it....do you mean infectious like that? :rofl:  If so...yes Yuray you are infectious :lmao:

(jk)


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 26, 2009)

[SIGN]Goodnight Yuray[/SIGN]  I'm off to a good night's sleep soon myself.


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

Night Yuray ...hope you get some :zzz: :zzz:

Night also Jazzey...get some much needed :zzz: as well


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 26, 2009)

:airkiss: everyone...


----------



## NicNak (Apr 26, 2009)

Halo said:


> I do have my priorities set correctly....right?




Absolutely...yeah.....sure......mention it to your doctor to make sure though :teehee:


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

NicNak said:


> Absolutely...yeah.....sure......mention it to your doctor to make sure though :teehee:



Mention it to my doctor...check :2thumbs:  Gottcha....will do


----------

